# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 48)



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2021)

*How many times have you redesigned the layout of your shop?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
“I’m just a simple man trying to make my way in the universe.”


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2021)

0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 28, 2021)

"Designed" isn't the word I'd use for it, but I've re-arranged things five or six times - normally associated with getting a new piece of equipment or shelving unit that requires me to squeeze all the other stuff into a smaller footprint to make space for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 28, 2021)

I liked the layout of my old shop so I pretty much did the same thing with it when I moved. It has good work flow with the benches in the middle of the shop. Other than the table saw, lathe, and mitersaw every other tool is on wheels so I can pull them out as needed and push them out of the way when I'm done using them. I have no plans to redesign my shop layout at this time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 28, 2021)

It seems like every time I straighten/clean the mess it becomes a redesign

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2021)

Designed?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2021)

Every day in my head. Never actually moved anything though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2021)

Every time I move, that's about it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 28, 2021)

None so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2021)

In the past, I reorganized once in awhile to cram more stuff in the same footprint. When my new shop is built, I should be able to optimize (reorganize) for best workflow. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 28, 2021)

“Rearranged” is a better term for me.
Mostly because I set up different work surfaces, got a BIG rolling cabinet ( auction item couldn’t pass up) fot power tool and other storage.
Just need to rid more stuff ( that swmbo says we need to save) so can set up and refurb a Grizz 8” jointer- another auction “prize”, and make more room to store the hoist I just got to save my back—- not getting any younger!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2021)

First I have to get a shop....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 28, 2021)

_Redesigned_ implies there was an initial thought process or design to how the shop was populated with machines, tools, supplies and wood. That simply was not the case.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 28, 2021)

I moved into my new shop about a year ago. I had a pretty good idea where everything would go. Table saw, miter saw, planer, and jointer are where they need to be. The rest is still getting tweaked. Was just out there puttering and thinking my lathe and bandsaw should trade places.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2021)

My current shop is the only one that I created a layout for. Even then, I moved things around to different places many times in getting it set up. My previous shop spaces were all rearranged more times than I'd like to think about. Pretty much every time I got a new tool it got rearranged to accommodate.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 18, 2021)

Going to try to design this new one!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2021)

Didn't realize my affliction had a name! Rearrangeritis! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

